# Ac Brand?



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

has anyone had a 15 btu AC unit installed as a factory unit?, if so, what was the brand and model?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

booze123 said:


> has anyone had a 15 btu AC unit installed as a factory unit?, if so, what was the brand and model?


My Outback had a 15k unit installed from the factory. It is a Dometic DuoTherm, and it is also a heat pump. I have been very happy with it, more so the heat pump feature, since I generally only take electric hook-up sites in the winter. I have used the a/c and it does cool my trailer down fast.


----------

